# 3D Printable Necron-Style Tomb Complex is now available



## mechanicalhorizon (Jun 15, 2019)

I haven't posted in a while, but The Ancient Star Gods Tomb Complex set is done!

The STL files are now available from my Gumroad shop here:

https://gumroad.com/wulfsheademiniatures

Here's a lot of pics so you can see what is available:


----------



## mechanicalhorizon (Jun 15, 2019)

Here are some more structures you can build with the Pyramid components. Also pictured are the Pyramid components and a sample layout for the gaming table


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

That's rather swish.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

This looks perfect for a game of NecronMunda. =)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## RobertHuffman60 (Dec 13, 2020)

mechanicalhorizon said:


> I haven't posted in a while, but The Ancient Star Gods Tomb Complex set is done!
> 
> The STL files are now available from my Gumroad shop here:
> 
> ...


Dat pyramid! Those designs look hot, the stuff I'm printing right now is dead simple


----------

